# CANON 1Dx - New presentation & video -



## Archangel72 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hellou Canon lovers, especially future owners of 1Dx (myself included) ;D

I don't know if someone put these videos before on Canon forum, please forgive me if you have watched this. ???

I'm sending 2 links:

1) New presentation from Ashley McLaughlin - 

http://youtu.be/2WuUmbAcK_c

and 

2) Story about one day in Gran Canaria from Bruno Barbey Canon photographer, filmed entirely on Canon EOS 1Dx.

http://youtu.be/dWUh8PnJaFU

Something to watch while we waiting for great & final reviews of 1Dx. ;D

Archangel72


----------



## steven63 (Mar 27, 2012)

VERY interesting what she says in the first video beginning at the 4:10 mark. 

Essentially that "one of the biggest differences between the 5dmIII and the 1dX is that the shutter is rated at 400,000 cycles vs. 150,000 for the 5dmIII.

Really? That's one of the biggest differences for a camera that costs over $3,000 more? 

hmm.


----------



## dolina (Mar 27, 2012)

steven63 said:


> VERY interesting what she says in the first video beginning at the 4:10 mark.
> 
> Essentially that "one of the biggest differences between the 5dmIII and the 1dX is that the shutter is rated at 400,000 cycles vs. 150,000 for the 5dmIII.
> 
> ...



Shutters are really expensive. Hence the obsession with shutter actuation. ;-)


----------



## stilscream (Mar 27, 2012)

steven63 said:


> VERY interesting what she says in the first video beginning at the 4:10 mark.
> 
> Essentially that "one of the biggest differences between the 5dmIII and the 1dX is that the shutter is rated at 400,000 cycles vs. 150,000 for the 5dmIII.
> 
> ...



Yes, one of the biggest, not the only. 

That video is long, but very informative! Thanks for posting!!!

Clears up the f8 AF contraversy: Not physically possible 
Haven't decided yet if that is a deal breaker for me or not.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 27, 2012)

One funny bit is the charts lists effective MP and then gives advantage hihglighted in red to 1DX even though it has more than one of the others on the list and less than the other hah, now that's just getting sneaky, come on haha.

5 stops better SNR than the 1Ds3 also seems a bit.... 'interesting'. Maybe someone at Canon will get the Nobel Prize in physics next year.


----------



## steven63 (Mar 27, 2012)

stilscream said:


> steven63 said:
> 
> 
> > VERY interesting what she says in the first video beginning at the 4:10 mark.
> ...



Sure I agree it's a valid selling point, but for some reason it struck me as alarming that one of the 'major' differences between those two price points is the shutter durability. I mean yeah, it's nice to have that extra sense of reliability, but I didn't hear anything that convinced me that there will be such a leap between the two cameras as to justify the more than twice the price.

Don't get me wrong - I'm sure it's gonna be a great camera but I don't know at this point if I would be more upset about the price of the 5dmIII (as everybody was complaining about already) or the extra cash I'd fork out for the 1dX for a few upgrades. I hope I'm making some sense here.


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2012)

I certainly hope the 1DX sensor delivers an improvement in IQ compared to the 5DmkII and 5DmkIII. Now that would be a justification for the price difference, or at least a portion of it!


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Bruno video was amazing.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 27, 2012)

It's the 12fps, 60ms mirror blackout, better VF mag, better sealing, along with the longer shutter life. I'm sure 12fps mirror box has to cost more to make than a 6fps one.


----------



## steven63 (Mar 27, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> The Bruno video was amazing.



Agreed. He really knows his stuff.


----------



## AndysRollei (Mar 27, 2012)

So now that it is clear that f/8 auto focus is not possible, what have they been doing during these delays for the 1Dx?

Andy


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 27, 2012)

The presentation video very informative... one thing i thought was odd... she said the 1dx supports AF expansion 4pts and 8pts and said the 7D doesn't have the 8pt expansion... the 7D has the 9pt "zone" cluster... so i wonder what the difference, if any that has to the single pt and 8pt expansion the 1dx/5d3 has..


----------



## Viggo (Mar 27, 2012)

One of the major differences is the ability to track, which is one of the important things I care about, that and the shutter durabillity and build and usability. The camera needs to be on edge following my every move, the 5d2 starts to argue with me if I go faster than a snail. That is of MAJOR importance.


----------



## Archangel72 (Mar 27, 2012)

After watching both videos, and after all those months of waiting, and waiting, and reading all kind of "this and that" on forums, I'm pretty sure that 1Dx is going to be AWESOME camera.
When we lay our hands on our new toy, that will be the minute when we'll forget about all specs, and technobabble we shared so far.
Nothing else will matter, except new, powerfull, amazing piece of photo-art in our hands.

and than...

and than... "they will live happily ever after" ;D

Archangel72


----------



## vinfung88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Watching the videos make me feel even more tortured...can hardly wait for an email to say 1DX has been shipped!!!


----------



## nikkito (Mar 27, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> Watching the videos make me feel even more tortured...can hardly wait for an email to say 1DX has been shipped!!!



You are not alone, my friend!


----------



## Viggo (Mar 27, 2012)

nikkito said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the videos make me feel even more tortured...can hardly wait for an email to say 1DX has been shipped!!!
> ...



I second that!! I'm number two on my waitinglist, from 3rd of December... As I've stated earlier, we get it Canon, don't be complete idiots like Apple, give us the damn thing.....Well, give is perhaps a poor choice of words considering it's 7000 usd, but look here, come on fetch!!


----------



## JR (Mar 28, 2012)

Great videos...


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone have any real scoop yet on the actual availability date of the 1D X, or are we still thinking it is going to be May 2012?

WesternGuy


----------



## JR (Mar 28, 2012)

After re-watching the presentation video, I am really curious about the difference between the 1DX and the 5DmkIII, while the lady mention the shutter durability which meant it is clear she does not know much about the actual camera, I picked up a few things and would like to see if others agree or not:

1- AI servo AF seem to be a more refined version compared to the mkIII. They also mention it can track face but not sure if this is only in Live View;
2- Metering is an obvious one, however I am curious to see how the Nikon D4 works because the 1DX # of zone dramatically reduce at high ISO
3- sensor. This is the big question for me. Canon had a chart there saying "*effective pixel*" where they claim the 18.1MP of the 1DX is better then the 21MP of the 1DsIII. Does anyone know what effective pixel mean? Is the 1DX sensor better or not compared to the 5DmkII at low ISO, that is the real question to make this an exception camera!

Thoughts?


----------



## chrysek (Mar 28, 2012)

steven63 said:


> VERY interesting what she says in the first video beginning at the 4:10 mark.
> 
> Essentially that "one of the biggest differences between the 5dmIII and the 1dX is that the shutter is rated at 400,000 cycles vs. 150,000 for the 5dmIII.
> 
> ...



 Well it means it will last us twice as long as 5D mk III so the price has to be twice as much?!? 

haha, that was funny and sad at the same time... no there are many differences...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> one thing i thought was odd... she said the 1dx supports AF expansion 4pts and 8pts and said the 7D doesn't have the 8pt expansion... the 7D has the 9pt "zone" cluster... so i wonder what the difference, if any that has to the single pt and 8pt expansion the 1dx/5d3 has..



The 7D has Zone AF and a 4-point expansion mode, the 5DIII/1D X have Zone AF, 4-point expansion, and 8-point expansion. Zone AF will lock on to the closest subject within the zone, regardless of the specific AF point. AF point expansion will try to get a lock with the selected AF point, and if a lock cannot be achieved the AF system will switch to an adjacent point to get a lock (or if the subject moves off that AF point and onto an adjacent point, it will use that adjacent point). The 8-point expansion mode means it will be able to keep a lock on a subject moving diagonally across the frame, in addition to the vertical/horizontal directions you get with the 4-point expansion.



JR said:


> 1- AI servo AF seem to be a more refined version compared to the mkIII. They also mention it can track face but not sure if this is only in Live View;



Yes, the AI Servo mode on the 1D X is superior to that on the 5DIII (which is, in turn, superior to that of the 1D IV). The face tracking works in phase detect AF mode, which can be a huge advantage. It uses data from the metering sensor to track the face.



JR said:


> 2- Metering is an obvious one, however I am curious to see how the Nikon D4 works because the 1DX # of zone dramatically reduce at high ISO



Not sure, mostly because I don't know that much about the Nikon metering sensor other than the basic specs. I do know that the 1D X (and 5DIII) offer one more stop of sensitivity (the D4/D800 meter at -1 EV, the 1D X/5DIII meter down to -2 EV). 

The reason the 1D X reduces the number of zones in very low light is to maintain the high shutter speed. 7D users know that the frame rate slows down in very dim light - that's because the metering system needs more time to integrate the signal (temporal summation). The 1D X bins several zones together (spatial summation) to get sufficient light for metering, without slowing the frame rate. 



JR said:


> 3- sensor. This is the big question for me. Canon had a chart there saying "*effective pixel*" where they claim the 18.1MP of the 1DX is better then the 21MP of the 1DsIII. Does anyone know what effective pixel mean? Is the 1DX sensor better or not compared to the 5DmkII at low ISO, that is the real question to make this an exception camera!



No way to know, I suspect, until both bodies are 'in the wild' and proper RAW converters are available.


----------



## JR (Mar 28, 2012)

@Neuro. Thanks for the reply and clarifications...


----------



## gary samples (Jun 14, 2012)

gary samples said:


> 1DX
> 
> I did a pre-paid pre-order # 3801052XX not sure if thats good number or bad one . So I won't be moving all over to find the first one! love B&H always have done me good !the camera I now use is a 1Ds mark 2 - 16.7mp so it's a dinosaur hard to get above ISO 400 ans still be clean It's time for a
> 
> ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 14, 2012)

stilscream said:


> steven63 said:
> 
> 
> > VERY interesting what she says in the first video beginning at the 4:10 mark.
> ...



if its an issue a good used 1D4 and a 5Dmk3 will do the trick for a similar price tag all up


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 14, 2012)

After horrible experiences with 2x5d3 bodies it looks like canon's fixed the rainbow pattern noise and stepped up the shadow noise - not that i'd ever purposely underexpose like this and then try and bring back 4ev's but for arguments sake:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33440790/dx/dxcropEV4.png (60% enlargement, iso 160 clearly under exposed then +4ev)

And here's a sample of iso 6400 which to Me looks pretty freaking sweet - again no rainbow noise in the greys - unlike the 5d3 bodies I had (and returned) - still hard to believe that was shot at 800mm!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33440790/dx/DX6400.jpg (13MB WARNING: acr beta raw to jpeg no nr in post)

Would be very happy with the above camera - these were shot on *6/6/2012* - not sure how many people have seen them but to me, I'm sold and not pulling my DX preorder.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 14, 2012)

my first 5D3 was a dog and went back
the new one, i'm very happy with


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I had not seen those videos and I just noticed they were posted on this forum in March of this year.

Very impressive.


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 14, 2012)

steven63 said:


> VERY interesting what she says in the first video beginning at the 4:10 mark.
> 
> Essentially that "one of the biggest differences between the 5dmIII and the 1dX is that the shutter is rated at 400,000 cycles vs. 150,000 for the 5dmIII.
> 
> ...


Think about it. U get almost 3 times more life out
Of the camera. $3000 More is not that much... You
Would need 3 5D's before the 1D dies. 
The way I shoot I would need a new camera every year.


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 14, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Hellou Canon lovers, especially future owners of 1Dx (myself included) ;D
> 
> I don't know if someone put these videos before on Canon forum, please forgive me if you have watched this. ???
> 
> ...


Very nice. Thanx for sharing! 
I wish there was a version overlaying the lenses and camera settings used for each shot.
Cheers
Patrick


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 14, 2012)

He definitely cranked the shutter speed in the bright sunlight. No ND filter old man?

Same sub-par codec as the 5D3, video looks about the same.


----------

